# pen kits



## hen (Mar 21, 2011)

hello eveyone, have not posted in a while, have got a mini lathe, so i want to learn how to turn pens, 
i kneed to know where is the best place to buy the kits and pen componets in bulk at the best
price, any suggestions?

thanks,henry


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

I have purchased some kits and blanks at www.woodturningz.com Good selection and quick shiping. Also check Woodcraft and Rockler. I also bought some slimline kits in bulk on ebay. The majority of items were purchased locally in Reno, NV at The Woodworking Source

I don't know that you will find drastic price differences between retailers. I boought various kits and blanks to start off with as I learn to turn…

Have fun and be sure to post some pictures.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Henry, all vendors selling pen kits and pen turning supplies give a quantity discount. Berea Hardwoods and Penn State Industries have many pen kit resellers. Craft Supplies also sells kits & supplies but has no resellers.
Woodturningz, is a reseller of PSI kits and supplies like Wood-N-Whimsies sell even less expensive line of pen kits too. 
Depending upon pen kits you like to make determines best vendor.

I like this site because like their kits, Indroductory products, quantity discounts, and crafter program, and specials. http://www.bereahardwoods.com/ Berea's resellers more popular to a lot folks, but have not dealt with them.

http://www.pennstateind.com/?gclid=CLel7K29jbUCFRRbnAod0w8AUQ

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/

I have bought kits and supplies from these vendors and some of their resellers if need more see links page at http://www.penturners.org/forum/

Might try looking and hanging out at pen turners org or IAP for tips tricks and technquies.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Another possible source: http://woodturningz.com

-Gerry


----------

